# Ariens Broken Bolts



## Dave in WI (Mar 29, 2013)

I was greasing up my Ariens compact 22 today and noticed there is some "play" up & down when I push up & down on the handles. Looking at it closer I could see the front & back halves moving a little compared to each other. So I tried to tighten up the bolts and with almost no force, broke one off. Then on the other side I discovered one was already broken off.



















Anyone else run into this? What caused it?

My thoughts on the fix is to drill out the broken bolts with left hand drill bits, tap out larger if necessary. Then replace all 4 bolts with grade 8 bolts with lock washers & anti seize.

It looks like the up/down alignment isn't quite right, is this critical?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Easier than all that, you should be able to disconnect the bucket from the body and get to those bolts to get them out easier. Then new bolts with antiseize or just grease.


----------



## Dave in WI (Mar 29, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> Easier than all that, you should be able to disconnect the bucket from the body and get to those bolts to get them out easier. Then new bolts with antiseize or just grease.


Never thought of that, looks pretty easy too. Thanks.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldnt rule out taking off the bottom pan then thru bolting it with a seperate nut on the inside.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would split the cases apart and see if there is any of the bolt sticking out of the back of the nut. If so, I would soak in a mix of 50/50 acetone and automatic transmission fluid. Let it sit for a day and then I would gently grab the end of the bolt sticking out of the back of the nut and wiggle it back and forth, if no movement I would stop and try heating the nut as hot as you can get it and then try to turn the bolt out.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like they may not have been properly torqued at the factory and the movement put some bending loads on the bolts (rather than clamp load). Get the old bolts out, replace with factory bolts and torque them to spec. Is this unit still under warranty? If so, let the dealer worry about it.

When new ones are put back in, be sure the housing brackets at the back of the blower housing are fully seated on the lower crossbar of the frame.


----------



## Dave in WI (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I finally got around to fixing it yesterday. I took the bucket off (thanks Youtube) and also had to take off the large pulley that drives the impeller. I originally tried using needlenose vise grips on the 1/8" of protruding thread with no luck. Removing the pulley allowed me to file some flats on the bolts and get on them with a large vice grips. After a little soaking with penetrating oil they came out. Should have taken some pictures.

I replaced them with 1" long grade 8 bolts with some anti sieze, in case I have to do this again. I will be keeping them snugged tight for sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice job!!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My first thought was country of origin of the bolts? I guess we can expect stuff like this more often. Just my 2c.


----------



## RedboSnow (Nov 10, 2020)

Also just had this issue on my Ariens 920024 from 2016. I had 2 snap on the friction disc mounts on the side of the blower. I went to replace all with grade 8 and then 2 more snapped while taking them out gently. Then I noticed 2 were broken on the Auger assembly mounts - went to replace those and 2 more snapped while removing with penetrating oil. Drilling/extracting 6 bolts is not fun on a 4 year old blower. Disappointed in the quality. I'm guessing they were cheap bolts and maybe over torqued from the factory.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not to be wise, but are you sure you are turning them the right way. Seems like a lot of bad luck.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Since the original bolts have no markings on the head, that indicates they were grade 2 and it is quite possible they used the soft bolts on purpose. They thread into mild steel brackets or nuts on the housing. [Sort of the same reason oil pan plugs are so soft, so they don't rip out threads in the pan.] Anyway, it is easier to replace broken bolts than it is to repair stripped out brackets that are welded to the bucket. If those bolts come loose in the future, it probably won't be the bolts that are damaged, it will be the threads. Grade 8 bolts have their place but I don't think this is the application. 

Also did you use flat washers to replicate the original bolt head style? Spreading out the clamping force is a good idea. Less chance of movement.


----------



## RedboSnow (Nov 10, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> Not to be wise, but are you sure you are turning them the right way. Seems like a lot of bad luck.


Yes sir, I was turning left to loosen them.


----------



## RedboSnow (Nov 10, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> Since the original bolts have no markings on the head, that indicates they were grade 2 and it is quite possible they used the soft bolts on purpose. They thread into mild steel brackets or nuts on the housing. [Sort of the same reason oil pan plugs are so soft, so they don't rip out threads in the pan.] Anyway, it is easier to replace broken bolts than it is to repair stripped out brackets that are welded to the bucket. If those bolts come loose in the future, it probably won't be the bolts that are damaged, it will be the threads. Grade 8 bolts have their place but I don't think this is the application.
> 
> Also did you use flat washers to replicate the original bolt head style? Spreading out the clamping force is a good idea. Less chance of movement.


Fair points. Grade two bolts on critical vibrating components seems inadequate, especially with cold temps and freezing/thawing. 

Washers were added to the new bolts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad my Ariens are the older ones .......😊


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OP hasn't been back since 2013 so things must be going great


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

We were engaging the new member who obviously used the search feature to research his issue. Doesn't matter if the thread is a little dusty.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

plus they are the self threading type that tend to stretch when reused a few times


----------

